# Bostin Loyd -vs- @conp --->@conp 1st Place and Overall!!!



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fmichelle.easley.18%2Fvideos%2F709925929150163%2F

@conp leading by example!!! 2016 BorderKlash Overall Winner!!!

Bostin Loyd is on your left, Con's right.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@ConP Congrats


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pics not there??


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

woohooo, well don con, just reading all the buzz about bostin throwing a hissy fit over on Tmuscle, after losing to you,

love dave crosslands no BS remarks to bostin,

although i do like bostins business acumen, i mean who else can charge 125 dollar for 1/2 hour chat on the phone or 150 dollar for 3 months texts and he answers immediately,lol


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

He called Kevin a groupie. LMMFAO!

I'm a giggle about that while I cardio in AM.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats @ConP i thought it was a clear win for you, you could see you had better muscle quality and detail and far creater cuts and a better tan to boot. Gutted that Bostin is saying all this sh1t online, if you can win like a man he should be able to lose like a man.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats, looking like a lump of stone mate, the tan is also one of the best stage tan's I've ever seen! Quality from top to bottom


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

no hest, and look at the gut :scared:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Very well done Con


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bostin acting like a b1tch on Fb moaning......take the loss like a man.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

well he started bitchin again, this from 18 hours ago, i used to think bostin was alryte but he gone down in my estimation

below is his latest whine, think rogain should be regain , lolz , and what the hell has ugly gotta do with it, branch warren aint a picture and kai looks a bit wierd

Alright guys here it is...the overall comparisons and pose down at the 2016 NPC Border Klash where I somehow lost the overall to a light heavy weight who they bumped up to heavies which I'll explain in my video about the behind the scenes political bs that went down...i lost to a guy 40 lbs lighter the me, whose structure was worse then mine, who wasn't as crisp as me, and was uglier then me to top it off LOL.... He had a darker tan and he had thicker glutes n hams from the side.... Me being generous ill give him those shots, what about the other 5? Hmmmmm... and for the people being upset about me bashing this kid he came at me first with his groupie ass coach prior to the show even starting s**t talk to mutual friends n social media... after tommorow's video of my inside scoop behind the poltical bs ill be done talking about this.. i got f**ked plain n simple... i know who the best bodybuilder was on that stage on March 26th 2016.... he can take his trophy, watch, n goodie bag n trade it in for some extra strength rogaine LOL


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

congrats conp, you looked awsome!!

i didnt mind boston before this, think his cycles are stupid tho! after seeing all this i think hes an utterly jelous moron!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the props guys!

I have never had more insults than what Bostin's fan boys have given me in the past couple of days.

At first it was amusing then it just got tiring to read so I blocked him on all forms of social media.

Let him get on with it....being a sore loser is never a good way to build your rep.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Massive HGH stomach on Bostin Loyd, looks terrible.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Found him on Facebook just to see his whining. Must be hard for him spending thousands on drugs just to lose shows.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/cornelius.parkin.3/posts/497401517131206?comment_id=497409403797084&ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1459322308823242

If you guys wanted to see my pictures.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

ConP said:


> https://www.facebook.com/cornelius.parkin.3/posts/497401517131206?comment_id=497409403797084&ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1459322308823242
> 
> If you guys wanted to see my pictures.


 link isn't working for me.. anyone else?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ConP said:


> https://www.facebook.com/cornelius.parkin.3/posts/497401517131206?comment_id=497409403797084&ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1459322308823242
> 
> If you guys wanted to see my pictures.


 Not working


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

View attachment DSC_8730.JPG


View attachment DSC_4085.JPG


View attachment DSC_8727.JPG


View attachment DSC_4083.JPG


View attachment DSC_8732.JPG


View attachment DSC_8738.JPG


View attachment DSC_8735.JPG


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Congratulations. Some good shots there.

To be fair to Bostin I think he looked damn good, better than alot of people expected, and he's still young. Just needs to learn to take defeat a bit better! I think he had you in a couple of poses, but Definately can't complain as I think overall you looked better, but it was close imo.

Truthfully the bickering is childish though, think you've done well to try and stay away from it.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Congratulations. Some good shots there.
> 
> To be fair to Bostin I think he looked damn good, better than alot of people expected, and he's still young. Just needs to learn to take defeat a bit better! I think he had you in a couple of poses, but Definately can't complain as I think overall you looked better, but it was close imo.
> 
> Truthfully the bickering is childish though, think you've done well to try and stay away from it.


 Yes he looked great! I was very happy to win over him! Full respect for his condition and overall size!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ConP said:


> Yes he looked great! I was very happy to win over him! Full respect for his condition and overall size!


 Makes your victory all the better mate, as you beat guys who would have won other shows easily.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

see bostins also got a beef with kali muscle, somewhere in a post i seen he calls him monkey, is bostin a trump supporter ??


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

barksie said:


> see bostins also got a beef with kali muscle, somewhere in a post i seen he calls him monkey, is bostin a trump supporter ??


 to come out with that just speak volumes about the guy tbh.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

ConP said:


> https://www.facebook.com/cornelius.parkin.3/posts/497401517131206?comment_id=497409403797084&ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1459322308823242
> 
> If you guys wanted to see my pictures.


 you look incredible, especialy legs and back!


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

ConP said:


> Yes he looked great! I was very happy to win over him! Full respect for his condition and overall size!


 It's a shame that everyone can't be as courteous as you though. Well done on your win.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Conp v Bostin Result Conp wins the show = Bostin slags him off = everyones talking about Bostin.

Well done Conp for winning the show and credit to Bostin for making it all about him.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Bostin tear party ..... what a baby ass , You Blitzed him Conp well done.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

What a pr**k bostin is, so with that in mind, well done


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Bostin's a [email protected], is it true you came in at 198lbs though @ConP? Makes it even more impressive lol.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

jchpowell said:


> Bostin's a [email protected], is it true you came in at 198lbs though @ConP? Makes it even more impressive lol.


 Weighed in at 208lb in clothes.

Was right around 203lb on stage, dry.


----------



## CUZ (Sep 9, 2015)

Con are you the same Con who used to post on here years ago? /random


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

CUZ said:


> Con are you the same Con who used to post on here years ago? /random


 Correct.


----------



## CUZ (Sep 9, 2015)

ConP said:


> Correct.


 Thought so. Enjoyed reading your log years and years ago. Was a long time back now.

congrats for the win :thumb


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Irrespective of Bostin acting like a child after placing second a great win for @ConP.

Bostin definitely didn't look bad at all and of course has a larger frame and mass than Con, but to me from the pics at least Con had more maturity to his physique and was nicely cut, good tan etc - all around the better package. Bostin also can't hide the fact he uses site oils, and coming up against someone with solid muscle that is always going to come second when all else is close to equal.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Bostins got a g string on i want to bend him over and pull them off lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barksie said:


> well he started bitchin again, this from 18 hours ago, i used to think bostin was alryte but he gone down in my estimation
> 
> below is his latest whine, think rogain should be regain , lolz , and what the hell has ugly gotta do with it, branch warren aint a picture and kai looks a bit wierd
> 
> Alright guys here it is...the overall comparisons and pose down at the 2016 NPC Border Klash where I somehow lost the overall to a light heavy weight who they bumped up to heavies which I'll explain in my video about the behind the scenes political bs that went down...i lost to a guy 40 lbs lighter the me, whose structure was worse then mine, who wasn't as crisp as me, and was uglier then me to top it off LOL.... He had a darker tan and he had thicker glutes n hams from the side.... Me being generous ill give him those shots, what about the other 5? Hmmmmm... and for the people being upset about me bashing this kid he came at me first with his groupie ass coach prior to the show even starting s**t talk to mutual friends n social media... after tommorow's video of my inside scoop behind the poltical bs ill be done talking about this.. i got f**ked plain n simple... i know who the best bodybuilder was on that stage on March 26th 2016.... he can take his trophy, watch, n goodie bag n trade it in for some extra strength rogaine LOL


 Bostins extra 40lb of gut makes him better how?


----------

